# Anyone have pics or a write up about building up my transom?



## Webygail13 (May 12, 2015)

Just curious what the options are and how exactly its done. My transom is rotten and needs to be replaced, so curious how that will fit in with building it up for the jet.


----------



## Ranchero50 (May 14, 2015)

Cut the corner caps free and bend the top cap up to replace the wood. You can get a new top cap fabbed with the riser and installed over the new taller wood. it's been done quite a few times on the forum.


----------



## Webygail13 (May 14, 2015)

I've searched all over for a write up or pictures from where someone has done it, but haven't found anything. Anyone know of a resource?


----------



## Ranchero50 (May 14, 2015)

I had some pics of one I did a couple years ago, can't find the pics now.

Post up some pics of your boat and we'll help you get a better understanding of what's involved.


----------



## BigTerp (May 15, 2015)

Unless you have a bracket/support under your wood on the inside of your transom, you'll have to do what Ranchero said in removing the corner caps/braces. Mine had a bracket that the transom wood sat on/was supported by. Once I removed that I could just slide the wood out. A picture of your transom will help tell you what needs to be done.

Here you can see the bracket/support that I'm talking about.






Here is the portion of my build thread as I progressed through my transom replacement.
https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=26774&start=30


----------



## redrum (May 16, 2015)

I built my extension out of 1/4" aluminum sheet with two 1-1/2" uprights inside where the top bolts go though. It has no other bracing for the extension and handles a 50/35 evinrude short shaft with no problems. My transom does have knee bracing down to the floor though. You'll definitely want to get your wood replaced.


----------

